# ball python morph



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

can any one tell me what morphs i need to breed to get a dessert spider and witch 2 to get a coral glow cheers


----------



## silverstaress (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

This site is your God - 

NERD

Click on a morph and it tell you its ingredience!!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Desert Spider: Depending on whether you're talking a recessive line of Desert Ghost or a dominant one, it could be either "breed a Desert Ghost to a Spider" (Dominant DGhost) or "Breed a Desert Ghost to a Spider het Desert Ghost" (Recessive DGhost).

Coral Glow: You need at least one Coral Glow to produce them - it's appearing as though it's a dominant mutation.


----------

